# Seeking Art - Half-Dragons



## Khaalis (Feb 23, 2007)

Does anyone know of any decent Half-Dragon art?  Specifically ones that are more humanlike than lizardfolk/dragonkith like.  Along the lines of this:
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/dmag_gallery/100219.jpg

Any links or tips would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------

